# My conversion from cold water to tropical :D



## 123fruitybooty (Dec 19, 2010)

iv been slowly building this tank, recieved a thew of my plants today.


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

looking good, what you planning to keep in it?


----------



## 123fruitybooty (Dec 19, 2010)

at the minute i have got 2 bristle nose plecs, some neon tetras, 2 kuhli loach and a figure of 8 puffer fish :001_cool:


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Arent F8 pufferfish better suited to brackish water?

Nice tank by the way!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

RetroLemons said:


> Arent F8 pufferfish better suited to brackish water?


You're right. While Figure of Eight Puffers are perfectly happy in freshwater, brackish conditions are more suitable in the long term.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> You're right. While Figure of Eight Puffers are perfectly happy in freshwater, brackish conditions are more suitable in the long term.


Thanks for clarifying! I thought I remembered reading something about them when setting up my mollies brackish tank :001_tt1:


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes they need brackish water. A friend of mine used to keep those puffers and wouldn't listen, the ones she bought kept dying and i'm sure it was due to the water.

The tank looks nice anyway, very fresh!


----------

